# Problem mit Micromaster 420 (Analogausgang)



## VT_628 (5 Februar 2011)

Hallo,

ich besitze einen Micromaster 420, den ich mir an meine Ständerbohrmaschine gebaut habe. Über den Analogausgang des Umrichters lasse ich mir auf einer Digitalanzeige die momentane Drehzahl anzeigen. (4-20mA)

Das Problem ist, dass der Umrichter nur im Rechtslauf die 4-20mA ausgibt, im Linkslauf nicht. Ich habe schon ewig gesucht, ob es da vielleicht irgendeinen Parameter gibt, habe aber nichts gefunden.

Kann mir da jemand helfen?


----------



## Matze001 (6 Februar 2011)

Ich kenne die parametrierung der MM nur sehr wenig.

Aber ich kann mir Vorstellen das dein Analogausgang mit einem Parameter zwischen Unipolar und Bipolar umgeschaltet werden kann. Da er ja nicht - 20mA rausgeben kann bekommst du keine Anzeige.

MfG

Marcel

P.S: Ich kann mich erinnnern das Siemens ein schönes Handbuch hat in dem jeder Parameter mit 1-2 Sätzen erklärt ist.


----------



## jabba (6 Februar 2011)

Wie kann denn die Analoganzeige das bei einem 4-20mA Signal anzeigen ?

Die müßte dann ja bei 12mA 0 anzeigen, bei 20mA +100% und bei 4mA -100%.

Dazu muß man den unteren Wert auf -100% Stellen.
Parameter siehe Anhang.



Oder man müßte einen Parameter finden, der der den Betrag ausgibt, also ohne Vorzeichen.


----------



## VT_628 (6 Februar 2011)

jabba schrieb:


> Die müßte dann ja bei 12mA 0 anzeigen, bei 20mA +100% und bei 4mA -100%.
> 
> Dazu muß man den unteren Wert auf -100% Stellen.



Oh ja, super so funktioniert es. Ich musste nur, wie du geschrieben hast, den X1 Wert auf -100% stellen und an der Anzeige entsprechend den Nullpunkt verschieben, sodass bei 4mA die -100% angezeigt werden, bei 12mA 0% und bei 20mA +100%

Vielen Dank, du hast mir wirklich sehr weitergeholfen.


----------

